
Species-Characteristic Responses to Catnip by Undomesticated Felids [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/catnip/1976-hill.pdf
======
dlgeek
Same topic in video form:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklx3j7kgJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklx3j7kgJY)

~~~
erikb
Some part of me hoped that catnip video would be underlined with that song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw)

------
gwern
(Why post this? Because catnip and lions is an inherently funny topic.)

